
The $12 “Gongkai” Phone - hippich
https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?page_id=3107
======
jacquesm
2013, on HN before at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8646781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8646781)

